# new cam belt Norfolk area



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a garage that could change the cambelt on my van in the Norfolk area :?: 

Jed


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*cam belt*

Jed
Try Becks motorhomes 
Martham Road Rollesby Great Yarmouth NR29 5DR
01493 740274
I'm sure they service motorhomes there
Cheers Ed


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

I'll second that bought our van from Becks and they do all our servicing. Lovely people to deal with.

Steve


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

DEM at Rackheath, Darren learnt his trade with Becks and has been successfully operating in his own right for some years now. I have had my vans done there for the past few years.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Had a quote from Broadland Leisure Vehicles near Norwich for £300.00 for full cam belt kit.

2002 Fiat Ducato jtd. 26000 miles.

Is this a fair price? 

What should a full kit include?

He also suggested it was worth examining the water pump at the same time to see if this needed replacing. 

Heading to Portugal in a couple of weeks so thought I probably ought to have it done.

Thanks for comments.  

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Just bumping my post for people like myself now home from work.

Help/advise please  

Jed


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Bought our van from Becks and they replaced the cam belt before we picked it up.

Great service from Becks, would definitely use them again.

Joe


----------

